# Cabo Info



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Heading to Cabo in a month. Looking for charter recommendations. Anyone been recently that could steer me towards a good boat or away from a bad experience? I want to target marlin and tuna.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know about Marlin and tuna, but Richard can tell you where to target "red grouper!"

Haha Sending you a pm Chris


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Renegade Mike...runs a 31 Bertram. Good on YFT and striped Marlin.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the name I will check him out


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I fished with the guys at Pisces 4 trips in the last year. Caught good fish every trip and they have different sized boats to choose from.


----------



## pje (Aug 9, 2017)

x2 on Renegade Mike ...I always fish with Mike 

Here are some others 

Dave Brackman on the Caliente

Dreamweaver 

Picante group 

Redrum 

If you are on a budget ... Gordo Banks Pangas


----------

